# THE GHOST SHIP-.99 this weekend



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

A Review 

The Ghost Ship
By Gerrie Ferris Finger
Ann, takes an off-season respite from her job as editor at a prestigious magazine in Atlanta to spend a few days at the wind-swept beaches of Cape Hatteras. A drink in a nearby pub, where she’s staying in the attached B&B, and she’s introduced to the mostly friendly locals and one handsome, if surly, loner. And on the wall, she sees the photo of what the locals call the Ghost Ship. 
She walks down on the beach and is met by a curious sight—a lighthouse, where it shouldn’t be, a man oilskin coat and a sou’wester hat of a day long past, people streaming down onto the beach, voices crying, “Shipwreck.” 
There begins her incredible journey into an unsolved mystery of a sailing ship found sails aloft, crew and cargo gone on the shoals of nearby Diamond Shoal. 
The man is Lawrence Curator, a navy captain, investigating the wreck and the loss of the crew. Her mind tells her that he’s a ghost, but her heart tells her he’s flesh and blood and she willingly goes along with him as he takes her on an incredible journey to solve the mystery of the Ghost Ship. 
For a woman whose life had become as shiftless as the sand on the shoals, this is living, even if it’s living with a ghost whose purposes are not entirely clear. That is, until Ann realizes that he’s also given her another task; help his great grand-son, Rod, the surly loner of the pub, come to grips with the truth of his wife’s death. 
The author’s ability to weave fascinating history into a modern day mystery captured my attention and kept me turning pages until the very end. As a sailor myself, I could find no fault with her terminology, as a matter of fact, I learned some new words and enjoyed every minute of it. She did a magnificent job of describing the sea and the area of Cape Hatteras, making a good case for visiting this beautiful area. There’re ghosts, and murder, and mystery and enough romance to satisfy any reader. Highly recommended.
Rebecca Phillips Dahlke
aka RP Dahlke

Note: Rebecca is an author, reviewer, blogger and newsletter editor.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

You got me. I love a good ghost story (being a paranormal investigator helps), the description sold. It's on my Kindle.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

WFMeyer said:


> You got me. I love a good ghost story (being a paranormal investigator helps), the description sold. It's on my Kindle.


(((Kiss, kiss, hug, hug))) and a great big thanks. And please, let us know what you think.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Gerrie, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . follow the directions there to be listed. 

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Will do  - and leave an Amazon review as well


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

My book, THE GHOST SHIP, will be for sale until Sunday, July 31 when it will go back to 2.99. Not an expensive book despite the fact it was professional formatted and edited. 
Anyone else with .99 books going off sale?


_--- edit... new post merged with original thread. please remember, only one thread per book. please bookmark this thread so you can find it again and please read our Forum Decorum._


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

You'd be a witness to history; you'd be on her decks when her keel smashed into an Outer Banks shoal. You'd get to know the villains who caused the tragedy. Was it pirates, Russians, rumrunners? Or something else?
Would you dare?
Ann Gavrion did and her life was never the same.

THE HISTORY:
One cold, foggy morning in January, 1921, a five-masted schooner in full sail plowed into Diamond Shoal in the infamous Graveyard of the Atlantic. Known to history as The Ghost Ship, her officers and crew were not on board and their bodies never washed ashore. The only living thing on board was a six-toed cat. Also, her anchors and lifeboats were missing. Six agencies investigated the mystery, but it was never solved.

THE NOVEL:
Ninety years later, Ann Gavrion travels to Cape Hatteras to get over the loss of her fiancé in an airplane crash. She meets the enigmatic, yet charming, Lawrence Curator on the beach.
Behind her she hears the cries of villagers. "Shipwreck!"
A surfman runs up and shouts that the missing schooner, her sails set, is aground on the shoal. Ann recognizes the enormous ship from a photograph she'd seen the night before.
So begins her journey back to 1921 with the man the Navy sent to investigate the grounding of the great ship.
When Lawrence and Ann solve the mystery, Ann must return to her world. On the very beach where she'd begun her voyage with Lawrence, she meets his great-grandson, Rod. Exhausted, wet, she spills an account of her fabulous sea adventure. He calls her a charlatan and accuses her of using his famous ancestor to write a first person account of the tragedy for her magazine.
How many times, how many ways, must she prove that her voyage was real to Rod and the unbelievers of the world?

_--- edit... new post again merged with original thread. please remember, only one thread per book. please bookmark this thread so you can find it again and please read our Forum Decorum._


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

"THE GHOST SHIP was the best read I have had since Karen Kingsbury! I have never read on 'kindle' before and this proves what a great read it was. To sit for almost 12 hours straight in front of my computer and read is a great testiment of Gerrie's talent. First 'time travel' novel I have read that hits on WHY the time travel happened. The characters breathed, they lived on the page. It was a satisfying ending that I didn't want to end

Reviewed by Trisha Petty, Th.D."

Thanks Trisha for allowing me to post your review. 

For details click on cover photo

Best, Gerrie


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

2.99, a long book, set in the Outer Banks, Atlanta, Ga., Rio and Barbados
An excerpt on goodreads, too.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Cape Hatteras 
Ann stood at the barroom door, her nose twitching at the smell of testosterone – like hot buttery sweat – mixed in with that of old wood, stale beer and sweet whiskey.  Half a dozen men sat on bar stools cheering to a televised football game. Though they faced away, she could tell these guys weren't tourists. Their clothing – wool shirts, jeans, boat shoes – were too seasoned, too much the color of the island in October. Her late fiancé’s words came to mind: stout-hearted men, salt of the sea. 
A vague unease snuck along her chest wall because you never knew what you were in for with a crowd like this, but what the hell, she was here and looking forward to a drink. She stepped under fish nets sagging from the low ceiling and scanned the wall hangings – boat wheels, anchors, starfish – when her gaze fastened on the photograph of a schooner. Enveloped in light fog, its sails furled, it drew her to it. She squinted at the gold plaque fastened to the frame. THE GHOST SHIP OF DIAMOND SHOAL.  Below the photograph, snug against the wall, a small table had been shoved and flanked by two captain's chairs. She had a choice, choose the chair looking away from the men or the one facing them. No choice really. It would be a serious snub to come into their bar and turn her back. She settled into the wooden chair and let her eyes rove the place A sudden stream of cool air drifted across her shoulders, and she glanced up and smiled at the notion that the ship … No, photographs don’t cause drafts my imagination does.
She really needed that drink, and where was a waiter or the bartender? No one tended the taps, and, as yet, the men hadn't noticed her. She could move.  Or leave.
In the next instant, a roar went up.  Touchdown!  Fists pumped the air.  She looked at the ship.  It was just a picture. She let a smile blossom and thought how Boyd would have loved this place.  How that man loved the sea and football. At the merest excuse, he'd shed his expensive suit and don his captain's hat or a football jersey. She twisted the diamond on her finger and considered that coming in here had been a mistake. Too soon, too many memories. She pushed back to leave, but at the same time a commercial broke into the football game, and the men reached for their beer bottles. 
A ruddy-faced man glanced over his shoulder, rounded his bar stool and saluted her with his bottle. Another man glanced back – and another. Their faces – old and young – were weathered and genial, altogether welcoming. Except for one man. He sat at the far end, hands wrapped around his bottle, head down.

...continued next week

2.99, a long book, set in the Outer Banks, Atlanta, Ga., Rio and Barbados
An excerpt on goodreads, too.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

The genesis of THE GHOST SHIP.

When I worked as a reporter for The Atlanta Journal-Constituion, I was assigned to cover the moving of the Cape Hatteras lighthouse which was in danger of falling into the sea.
One morning after a storm I went down to the shore near where the lighthouse stood. I spied the bow of a shipwreck that had been uncovered when the sea surged outward. Standing there at the black bones, I felt a sizzling inside my own bones. That ship was a small coastal schooner.
At the Graveyard of the Atlantic Museum I'd heard stories about the famous Ghost Ship of Diamond Shaol and I determined that morning to find out more about the five-masted schooner that ran aground on her maiden voyage. 
I interviewed an elderly gentleman whose ancestor was in the Coast Guard and was one of the men who boarded the Carroll A. Deering during the investigation into her downing. He said his cabin was constructed from some of her timbers after she was declared a danger to navigation and dynamited. 
The more I learned, the more I determined to turn an historical mystery into a novel.
So I began writing The Ghost Ship.

The reviews have been fantastic,  and I hope anyone reading the novel will have a wonderful experience.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> The reviews have been fantastic, and I hope anyone reading the novel will have a wonderful experience.


Here's a review from The United Kingdom - K3Books

The Ghost Ship

By Gerrie Ferris Finger

The ghost ship is The Carroll A Deering it was lost in 1921. What happened to her crew? Nobody knows. Woo, spooky, The wild Atlantic coast of the United States, North Carolina is where the ship went down and the book really does take you there.

You can hear the sea birds, you can smell sea air, you feel like you are walking down a wild wind swept beach, as the words of the kindle text to speech, appear in your head. This book is well written.

Ann Gavrion is the main character, At first, Ann seems to be a stereotypical superstitious type with a liking for gin and tonic. I thought hello, she has had a few too many (poor girl) and is seeing ghosts. we have all done it, (if we are honest), I used to see visions of Dolly Parton singing 9 to 5 at the end of my bed after a heavy nights drinking.

Anyway, then you the reader are captured by the story. Ann, as it turns out is just the opposite of what you first thought, she is not this irrational superstitious mystic, because she is not just "seeing things".

The ghost are usually in the head of the beholder, but not in this story.
I don't know why, but this aspect of the book came as a bit of a surprise.
a real punch in the kisser.

There is more than a hint of science in the book, the answer to the ghostly goings on? Well I am not sure about that, but may be&#8230; it's interesting. That's all I want to say, read the book to see what I mean.

If anyone asks me about the secret of this book, I grab ahold of their arm and say (in a dramatic fashion), "we don't like to talk about it round hear, OK".

The book is full of brilliant characters all very memorable. Mr and Mrs Sweeny were my favourites. But the author has also built a light house in our imagination, we see and feel the spirit of the wild Atlantic coast, the ghost ship, the bar, the guest house, the media following, Ann around like those storm chasers, it all works.

The book is a good read, it's gripping and very enjoyable. The whales beaching. (my theory is they don't want to drown, so they commit suicide by beaching themselves on land). May be desperate men in storms do the same ? The book is full of thought provoking events and encounters and theories. The history of that coast line, the storms, the names and places are all well researched. Take the place name Cape Fear for instance, (mentioned in the book), whoever named it cape fear was more than hinting at the legions of dead sailors who had encountered a horrific death there over the years. That's partly what the book is all about, lost souls that come back to haunt the living? Come back from where is the secret that I dare not tell you,, woo, spooky. Err well.. Yes it is actually.

The book has a lot of bread crumbs left around for the reader to follow, as I have said, some interesting historic references, some clues for the detectives to enjoy, some sex, some romance but not too much. Throw in the Bermuda triangle, whales, birds, a cat with six toes, the media, the ghost ship, small boats, a lighthouse and a cast of great characters, then you have it. So slug back a gin and tonic and enjoy. (Remember if you want to splice the main brace you will need some Rum for that). It's not just salty old sea dogs who will like this book (the 2 million people with boats in Europe, Australia and North America) I think the market for this book is of course much wider.

The book is highly recommended. This review was of the kindle edition

Paul Kendall Leeds, UK

Happy Reading!
Gerrie


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Available in Kindle and print from Amazon:
THE GHOST SHIP
An historical mystery set in 1921 and contemporary times.


THE HISTORY:
One cold, foggy morning in January, 1921, a five-masted schooner in full sail plowed into Diamond Shoal in the infamous Graveyard of the Atlantic. Known to history as The Ghost Ship, her officers and crew were not on board and their bodies never washed ashore. The only living thing on board was a six-toed cat. Also, her anchors and lifeboats were missing. Six agencies investigated the mystery, but it was never solved.

THE NOVEL:
Ninety years later, Ann Gavrion travels to Cape Hatteras to get over the loss of her fiancé in an airplane crash. She meets the enigmatic, yet charming, Lawrence Curator on the beach.
Behind her she hears the cries of villagers. “Shipwreck!”
A surfman runs up and shouts that the missing schooner, her sails set, is aground on the shoal. Ann recognizes the enormous ship from a photograph she’d seen the night before.
So begins her journey back to 1921 with the man the Navy sent to investigate the grounding of the great ship.
When Lawrence and Ann solve the mystery, Ann must return to her world. On the very beach where she’d begun her voyage with Lawrence, she meets his great-grandson, Rod. Exhausted, wet, she spills an account of her fabulous sea adventure. He calls her a charlatan and accuses her of using his famous ancestor to write a first person account of the tragedy for her magazine.
How many times, how many ways, must she prove that her voyage was real to Rod and the unbelievers of the world?

HAPPY READING!!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> Available in Kindle and print from Amazon:
> THE GHOST SHIP
> An historical mystery set in 1921 and contemporary times.
> 
> ...


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Give an ebook this holiday.
The Ghost Ship, a young woman's world is suddenly turned upside down in this time travel romantic adventure.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Lisa Smith
I just finished reading The Ghost Ship. What a great read! I couldn't put it down! Would have easily finished it in one day if I didn't have a 3-year-old (it took me two). I love to read books that make me feel like I'm lost in the story. With The Ghost Ship I felt like I could smell the ocean! And the premise of the story was so different from other books I've read lately, so refreshing. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves mysteries, romances, seafaring stories, or just good old


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Review by Pat Browning

Headline: 
I downloaded THE GHOST SHIP to my Kindle for PC file and sat up all night to read it. More than one mystery is solved in this story, keeping me continually curious to find out "what happened next."

Ann Gavrion, a magazine writer still mourning the death of her fiancé, comes to Cape Hatteras. Stopping in at a local bar, she sees a painting on the wall titled THE GHOST SHIP OF DIAMOND SHOAL. "She looked up at the ship and thought how beautiful it was, and how it waited for something to happen. Like me."

Boyd, her late fiancé, loved the place. Memories crowd in. With a storm brewing she goes for a walk on the beach, sees the Cape Hatteras Lighthouse where it shouldn't be and with no warning is pulled back in time to 1921. She sees men, women and children rushing toward the sea, crying "Shipwreck," and meets an attractive seaman named Lawrence Curator.

They are both aware she is from a different time but they have a common goal--to find out what caused the sinking of the Carroll A. Deering. Despite his objections, Ann is determined to follow Lawrence as he takes her back even earlier, to Rio de Janeiro where the Deering has delivered a load of coal. At Lawrence's instruction and for her own protection, Ann hides her long hair under a bucket hat and pretends to be a boy--"a Swedish young man with no English, and an interest in the sea."

The scene shifts to Barbados where McClellan, the surly first mate, is jailed as a drunk. The captain bails him out, and Lawrence gives McClellan's scrimshaw scimitar knife to Ann as a souvenir of Rio. Lawrence may be a ghost but in his time he's real, and she feels safe with him.

Back at sea, she wants to warn the captain to change his course and avoid running aground but Lawrence says, "What's past is unalterable." Ann witnesses a murder on board. The crew and the captain's belongings disappear. In the galley, a meal is still set out. Apparently some disaster took the crew by surprise. Mutiny? Pirates?

Lawrence tries to prepare her for his departure, telling her: "When you return, you will be exactly as you were when you left. A few moments will have gone by, that's all." The ship is scuttled and she washes ashore at Cape Hatteras in present time. 

She's pulled to safety by a marine biologist named Rod. His real name is Lawrence Rodrick Curator, named for his great-grandfather who went down with his ship while investigating the Deering shipwreck. He's furious when Ann insists she has been with his great-grandfather.

Ann visits the Graveyard of the Atlantic Museum and confides in Poblo Quintrano, the acting curator, who promptly alerts the media. Reporters descend in droves. Ann escapes back to Atlanta, where her publisher asks her to take a month off. She leaves his office, knowing she will not return, and heads back to hide out in a quiet place until the furor dies down. So begins the nightmare of trying to convince anyone that she really did travel back in time and witness what happened to the Deering.

I downloaded THE GHOST SHIP to my Kindle for PC file and sat up all night to read it. More than one mystery is solved in this story, keeping me continually curious to find out "what happened next."

Happy Reading


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> A Review
> 
> The Ghost Ship
> By Gerrie Ferris Finger
> ...


Happy Reading


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

A great month for THE GHOST SHIP; thousands sold on promo day and still going strong in Sea Adventures. 4.5* reviews


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

KDP Promo 21,714 downloads leading to 500 sales and 90 borrows!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> A Review
> 
> The Ghost Ship
> By Gerrie Ferris Finger
> ...


Happy Reading


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> A Review
> 
> The Ghost Ship
> By Gerrie Ferris Finger
> ...


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> A Review
> 
> The Ghost Ship
> By Gerrie Ferris Finger
> ...


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> A Review
> 
> The Ghost Ship
> By Gerrie Ferris Finger
> ...


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

I am offering THE GHOST SHIP free this weekend to promote the second in the series, A GLORIOUS CURSE.

A GLORIOUS CURSE is on sale for 2.99. Regular price will be 4.99 when sale is over.

Happy Reading


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> A Review
> 
> The Ghost Ship
> By Gerrie Ferris Finger
> ...


----------

